

3D printing solves watery-ketchup conundrum - NonEUCitizen
http://www.cnet.com/news/3d-printing-solves-watery-ketchup-conundrum/

======
blahedo
This is cute (and cool for the students), but I don't understand why the
mushroom shape is important---it seems like the key innovation is the stem
that extends past the watery stuff and deeper into the ketchup.

~~~
ggchappell
Good point. Perhaps the mushroom part is to keep the cap from slipping out?

In any case, this seems to be a solved problem. Fast-food restaurants already
have ketchup pumps, with a very long stem that goes nearly to the bottom of
the container. For home use, there are ketchup squeeze bottles that sit on
their caps, so the watery stuff is on the opposite end of the bottle.

It appears that the real problem is that ketchup companies persist in selling
ketchup in bottles that are not appropriate for ketchup -- and consumers keep
buying them.

------
jack-r-abbit
I solved this problem long ago. I shake the bottle before using it. Shaking
also works for mustard.

